# I started posting gaming videos on my YT



## Gravey D. Train (Dec 14, 2020)

I decided to post meme edit gameplay of War Thunder on my channel for fun. I thought I'd share with you all incase you'd find it entertaining. Here's my most recent upload:


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 15, 2020)

Not bad at all, very similar quality to some other videos with meme like take on that game, I'm pretty positive there's those who enjoy this kind of content.


----------

